

I Hacked the Middle-Out Compression from 'Silicon Valley' - nlazaris
http://news.mlh.io/i-hacked-the-middle-out-compression-from-silicon-valley-06-16-2015

======
TTPrograms
Lossy and lossless compression for many different data formats are active
fields of research with people dedicating significant portions of their life
to finding ways to improve them.

It's a funny attempt at echoing the results from Silicon Valley, but
realistically this stuff is hard - perhaps more suited for a semester of
research than a weekend hackathon.

------
Zekio
Gotta say i love that show, and damn never knew how much information they
actually put into all that, and this was probably the best read of the day for
me, hope others comments will add to it :)

------
lyra833
Author here, this is my first real foray into any sort of technical writeup.
Please let me know if I've made any horrible mistakes.

~~~
lsiebert
C isn't considered a scripting language. bash is. "some hideous bash and C
scripts" should be: "some hideous bash scripts and C code".

------
dsheynin
I wonder why no one thought to create a metric like the Weissman Score before
the show...

